# My turn!



## myownidaho (Apr 16, 2017)

I typically spin a half boneless leg for Easter, but my wife wanted it smoked this year. I wasn't going to argue.

Seasoned with S&P, rubbed with wet rub of EVOO, mustard, garlic and a blend of fresh herbs yesterday.













IMG_2704.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 16, 2017


















IMG_2705.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 16, 2017


















IMG_2706.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 16, 2017


















IMG_2707.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 16, 2017






Unwrapped this afternoon, onto the smoker with cherry at 220-240. It took 2 hours for the 2.3# boneless half leg to get to an IT of 132. I liked the look, so no reverse sear. 20 minute rest while I fixed the sides.













IMG_2714.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 16, 2017


















IMG_2717.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 16, 2017


















IMG_2718.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 16, 2017






I saw a lot of great looking lamb dishes this weekend. Great job, everybody!


----------



## b-one (Apr 16, 2017)

Tasty looking meal!


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks, b! This is the one day of the year I can get my wife to eat lamb.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2017)

Man o man!

That's one good looking Easter meal!

Nice job!

Point!

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 17, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Man o man!
> 
> That's one good looking Easter meal!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al!


----------

